# подскажите где лучше купить баян фирмы scandalli



## ankasapon (11 Апр 2012)

подскажите где лучше купить баян фирмы scandalli. нравится модель conservatorio c442


----------



## bombastic (11 Апр 2012)

в москве есть представитель этой фирмы, александр селиванов, его можно найти в интернете или напишите я поищу его емайл


----------



## НаМос (11 Апр 2012)

В Москве есть официальный представитель этой фирмы Юрий Жмодик и его магазин "Гармония",вот его телефон 8-495-508-79-26.Свяжитесь с ним,у него самые дешевые цены.


----------

